# Best clean joke ever



## GaryHibbert (Jan 12, 2022)

A good looking man walked into an agent's office in Hollywood and said "I want to be a movie star." Tall, handsome and with experience on Broadway, he had the right credentials.


The agent asked, "What's your name?"

The guy said, "My name is Penis van Lesbian."

The agent said, "Sir, I hate to tell you, but in order to get into Hollywood , you are going to have to change your name."

"I will NOT change my name! The van Lesbian name is centuries old. I will not disrespect my grandfather by changing my name. Not ever."

The agent said, "Sir, I have worked in Hollywood for years.. you will NEVER go far in Hollywood with a name like Penis van Lesbian! I'm telling you, , you will HAVE TO change your name or I will not be able to represent you."

"So be it! I guess we will not do business together" the guy said and he left the agent's office.

FIVE YEARS LATER..... The agent opens an envelope sent to his office. Inside the envelope is a letter and a check for $50,000. The agent is awe-struck, who would possibly send him $ 50,000? He reads the letter enclosed...

"Dear Sir, Five years ago, I came into your office wanting to become an actor in Hollywood , you told me I needed to change my name. Determined to make it with my God-given birth name, I refused. You told me I would never make it in Hollywood with a name like Penis van Lesbian. After I left your office, I thought about what you said. I decided you were right. I had to change my name. I had too much pride to return to your office, so I signed with another agent. I would never have made it without changing my name, so the enclosed check is a token of my appreciation.

Thank you for your advice..

Sincerely,

Dick van Dyke


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 12, 2022)

THAT'S FUNNY!! I had it pegged from the beginning though. Story line was fantastic.

Robert


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 12, 2022)

Perfect! That is funny!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 12, 2022)

Lmao


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 12, 2022)

LOL . Did the pain meds help you come up with that ? 
Hope you're healing up BTW .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 12, 2022)

That's great!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 13, 2022)

That was good , but I did not expect that ending. Very good Gary

David


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm literally LMAO!  That's great.  Thanks.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 13, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> THAT'S FUNNY!! I had it pegged from the beginning though. Story line was fantastic.
> Robert


I laughed out loud when I read it, Robert, but you're sure one up on me.  Didn't see the punch line coming at all.      
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 13, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Perfect! That is funny!





TNJAKE said:


> Lmao





chopsaw said:


> LOL . Did the pain meds help you come up with that ?
> Hope you're healing up BTW .





DRKsmoking said:


> That was good , but I did not expect that ending. Very good Gary
> David





MJB05615 said:


> I'm literally LMAO!  That's great.  Thanks.


Funniest joke Miss Linda has sent me in ages.  Loved it.
Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 13, 2022)

Good one Gary, hope you're healing well! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2022)

LOL---Good one Gary!!!
Couldn't wait to see the change!!
Like.

I'd give you a hand, but I saw what you did to yours!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 13, 2022)

Hahaha, I didn't see it coming but it is great.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 14, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> LOL . Did the pain meds help you come up with that ?
> Hope you're healing up BTW .





sawhorseray said:


> Good one Gary, hope you're healing well! RAY


You bet, thanks  Going log hauling Feb 1.
Gary


----------



## BXMurphy (Feb 2, 2022)

Dick van Dyke. :)

You have to know your audience...

Did you notice he crude emoji? 

Murph


----------

